# Second iTunes Library?



## Burloak (Jul 26, 2005)

Is there any way to set up a second iTunes library for a second iPod? I have an MBP, my own iTunes library on a Touch, and a 9 year old who has just inherited a hand-me-down iPod Mini.

Is it possible to set up a second, completely separate library for all of her Hilary Duff stuff? If so, how do I go about it?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

If its just for her Hilary Duff stuff. You could put it in a special playlist and when she updates her iPod just make sure she selects update selected playlists only.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Yes you can have dual libraries like iPhoto. You'll have to press&hold the ALT/Option key down when you start up iTunes. Simply create a new library in a different location. Then when you want to return to your old library quit iTunes & restart it (while pressing Option key) and select your old iTunes library as the library you want to use. Why not just create a new user account on your computer? If your not using OS 9 this is easily possible. And it eliminates confusion.

Also if I'm not mistaken you can have 2 copies of iTunes.app & link each one to a different library so there is no need to do any switching back and forth. Simply open one when you want iPod a to sync and the other when you want iPod b to sync.

Rename the iTunes.app folder ie iTunes & iTunesKids to not get confused which you need to open. 

I hope that all made sense.


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

^That's cool. I think I may use that in future.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Eric0 said:


> If its just for her Hilary Duff stuff. You could put it in a special playlist and when she updates her iPod just make sure she selects update selected playlists only.


I'm an idiot... ya ur way would be a lot less technical & and maybe less time consuming. Why didn't I think of that


----------



## i4detail (Mar 11, 2008)

7gabriel5elpher said:


> Yes you can have dual libraries like iPhoto. You'll have to press&hold the ALT/Option key down when you start up iTunes.


Hey. This is a Mac forum. None of that Alt-slash allowed. It's the option key. You don't have one, you got the wrong computer....


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

i4detail said:


> Hey. This is a Mac forum. None of that Alt-slash allowed. It's the option key. You don't have one, you got the wrong computer....


I have alt written above option on my option key. That makes it an alt/option key...


----------



## i4detail (Mar 11, 2008)

Bah. That's Apple showing signs of weakness. The apple has now gone from my apple key, but it is still the apple key, no matter what Apple says.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

i4detail said:


> Bah. That's Apple showing signs of weakness. The apple has now gone from my apple key, but it is still the apple key, no matter what Apple says.


Relax man... Apple wasn't weak when they released my Powerbook 12"... they were very smart! n I'm not referring to the Apple key! I'm referring to the one just to the left of it! I guess your just very patriotic when it comes to Apple


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

i4detail said:


> The apple has now gone from my apple key,


What happened, did it wear off?
I've got a near new MacBook Pro, and it's got an Apple on the Apple/Cmd key.

jb.


----------



## i4detail (Mar 11, 2008)

7gabriel5elpher said:


> Relax man... Apple wasn't weak when they released my Powerbook 12"... they were very smart! n I'm not referring to the Apple key! I'm referring to the one just to the left of it! I guess your just very patriotic when it comes to Apple


I know. My point was that they are caving on both keys, the option key and the so-called "command" key. I'm fighting a rearguard action here.

There are people out there, mac users, even, who say that apple should ditch the app...sorry, "command" key, and just use the control key like they do on windows. 

Fah. Fah I say.


----------



## i4detail (Mar 11, 2008)

Maybe it's a function of the laptops. Hmm. Because laptops are selling like hotcakes to new mac users, and they're trying to make the interface a bit more pc like....

But you'll note there is no apple on the apple key. There is that fancy freeway interchange symbol, but no apple....

Sorry about quality. Too lazy to break out cam, so used iSight in mirror....


----------



## Burloak (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the initial responses. I decided to go with Van Gogh and just open a new account for her. That way was simplest and I can now decontaminate my own library and keep hers at a safe distance.

For those thread hijackers... my MBP has an apple on the command key, but there isn't one on the command key of my new Apple keyboard!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

I was going to suggest a sep account as well. You can also turn on parental controls in the System Preferences->Accounts pane, which work pretty well.


----------

